# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  دعوة من المنتدى الإسلامي

## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم

كيفكم

اخواني خواتي :

حبيت ابلغكم ان كان عندي موضوع باسم ( اهداء الى الأموات ) في المنتدى الإسلامي

حيث كنت اهدي الصلاة على محمد الى الأموات فلم ارى مشاركات مكثفة فارتأيت ان 

نغير الموضوع الى ( حملة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد المليونية ) واتمنى من الكل 

يصلي على محمد وال محمد وبين فترة والثانية راح نعمل احصائية كم وصلنا 

اتمنى مشاركتم معانا 

وراح ارسل للمنتديات كمان عشان يشاركونا

----------

